# Swift Kontiki Rear Light update and potential problem.



## dilbertdog (Oct 19, 2009)

Further to my previous post, the rear drivers side lights on my 2007 Swift Kontiki 665p would not work. I had a lot of help trying to locate the relevant fuse as all the lights were out. In the end left it to my local dealer.

It appears that on the Fiat chassis the electrical system will turn off a section of the circuit where there is a problem. Mine was the rear number plate bulb being blown, however this caused all the lights on that circuit not to work.

Having replaced the bulb the dealer thought he had fixed the problem only for the passenger lights front and rear to suddenly fail. Much scratching of heads and phone calls to Fiat.

The dealer checked the other rear number plate light and low and behold this was full of water. Once emptied and cleaned no more problems.

Given the position of both ligths under the lip of the number plate recess I was surprised how much water had got in.

I suspect that the recent snow and ice had slowly melted and seeped water into the lamp.

As with everything once the problem had been solved its so obvious.I have posted this incase any owners have a similar problem when they come to use there vehicle after the winter .


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hopefully we will not need it but...........  8O  :lol: 

Dave


----------



## billyhill (Jan 27, 2010)

*rear lights*

i had the same problem with my 57reg sundance580.on a drive back from wales all my rear lights went out.todds motorhomes told me that swifts do not use a water tight harness under the vans.all the wires near the harness joints were rusty.todds got me a new harness and made it water tightfor me.i was shown a harness from a 9 month old kontiki and that was as bad as mine.so have a look under and good luck

billy


----------

